# FINALLY SLAMMED some EYES



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

After yesterdays Indian Lake SKUNK, I headed out today to a top secret location at ALUM CREEK.

After fishing with a Husky Jerk for 3 hours, I only landed one keeper small mouth bass. Couldn't find any EYES any where. So I headed back, SKUNKED AGAIN.

On the way back, I ran into another deep pool, and Like BAM! Hit the first good eye of the year. Just under 17 inches. caught it on the HJ. Snagged the HJ next cast, so I switched to a white twister tail on a jig.

Like magic, I landed two more eyes in a matter of minutes from the same pool. Both where kinda small (around 13 inches) so I let them go. Wish I didn't. Hit two more on back to back cast with a chartruese twister tail. both around 13 inches, So I stringered those up, since those seemed to be the average size Creek Saugeye.

I told myself, one more, and i have to go. I landed another when I switched back to the White Twister Tail, after 15 minutes passed and no hits on the chartuese. The last eye was easily as big as the first. I thought I had him on the stringer, dropped it in the water, and he swam away. I forgot to close the clasp or whatever it's called 

threw for another 10 minutes, couldn't get him back. So I headed home, soaking wet for a 45 minute drive. lol

here's the eyes:









also bagged a crappie that was a lil over 9 inches. so it was a good day. 6 saugeyes landed, 1 smallie, I crappie, and one of the best looking panfish I've ever seen. Looked like a tropical fish with it's bright colors.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish man. You try the areas I reccomended?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice fish man. You try the areas I reccomended?


yeah I did!! spots you told me, they produced! that's why it's top secret now!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nice fish man looks like a better day than what we had at alum lol. now your making me look bad. check your pm's man and nice fish


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys is this in the creek or the reservoir?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

lacdown said:


> Guys is this in the creek or the reservoir?


in the creek part. South of Wolfe/Nelson Park and all of that.:B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

glad to see you don't stink anymore,benny
you did about as good as we did at hoover today.7 or 8 total,with only 2 good keepers over 16


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

misfit said:


> glad to see you don't stink anymore,benny
> you did about as good as we did at hoover today.7 or 8 total,with only 2 good keepers over 16


yeah. my three keepers are small. 17, 13 1/2 and 13. Creek Eyes aren't as big as lake eyes 

they're for sure super thin, almost thought they were saugars at first.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Creek Eyes aren't as big as lake eyes


LOL.you'll learn 
lots of hawgs come from creeks.even world records


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll tag on to this and hope I don't get accused of a hijack...

I put my kayak in on Alum today above the confluence of 3 Creeks. It looked sweet with some nice pools and timber, but I could not scare up anything but a pretty good size rock bass under the Williams road bridge. I was pretty impressed with the water clarity there because I could identify the brand of the beer cans to a depth of three feet. 

I switched to a finesse worm from my Mepps spinner when I got to the confluence and caught a couple of little smallies up the nut a few yards. Then I caught a couple of largemouth around where Blacklick enters...10" and 13". I was getting pretty discouraged, but then I got a smallmouth that was close to 18" on that same worm just south of the confluence. That one fought like hell on my little five foot rod and towed me around a bit. 

Then I watched a little saugeye tear the tail off of the worm, and I switched to a 3" twister. That produced a saugeye in the same area that was probably longer than the smallie, but it got off just as I reached for it.

The trip back up was a bitch because I had to get out of my sit-in about eight times. Although, it was really cool as I sat in one deep pool and watched about a dozen 10--15lb carp just having a party beneath my yak. 

I got started late and wasted a lot of time trying to figure out the creek, but I will be back and the fish better watch out....I don't even want any info on Mushijobah's double secret spots...I'm going to figure them out and do even better than him. I would not even read a pm of his if he sent one...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I bet those will taste mighty good.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> I got started late and wasted a lot of time trying to figure out the creek, but I will be back and the fish better watch out....I don't even want any info on Mushijobah's double secret spots...I'm going to figure them out and do even better than him. I would not even read a pm of his if he sent one...


not much of a secret to tell you the truth. While I was wading, I could see DOZENS of little saugeyes dancing around in alum creek. It just takes a while to find deep enough water to find bigger Eyes.

Just use anything that swims against the bottom, find deep pools in Alum Creek, slam some eyes!!!!!!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I bet those will taste mighty good.


they will. frying them tomorrow with some crappies/panfish from the previous time out, and two 12-14 inch smallies. It's goin' be a good lunch tomorrow.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> I'll tag on to this and hope I don't get accused of a hijack...
> 
> I put my kayak in on Alum today above the confluence of 3 Creeks. It looked sweet with some nice pools and timber, but I could not scare up anything but a pretty good size rock bass under the Williams road bridge. I was pretty impressed with the water clarity there because I could identify the brand of the beer cans to a depth of three feet.
> 
> ...


I've never floated any of that system over there... but I know what a bitch trips back up can be. I did a few miles down the Darb over the weekend... felt like 10 going back up.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> not much of a secret to tell you the truth. While I was wading, I could see DOZENS of little saugeyes dancing around in alum creek. It just takes a while to find deep enough water to find bigger Eyes.
> 
> Just use anything that swims against the bottom, find deep pools in Alum Creek, slam some eyes!!!!!!


just kidding about the double secret stuff...i've fished a couple of creeks in my day

and, my bad....nice eyes!...I'm sure they will taste great. As maligned as that watershed is, it looked really clean except for the litter. I saw tons of healthy little critters swimming around, including some bass fry. I will probably bring a stringer the next time I go.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I caught my PB yesturday when i was fishing with my dad and little brother it was a 19 incher caught on 4 lb test it was a fun fight. Caught it in Alum Creek


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> just kidding about the double secret stuff...i've fished a couple of creeks in my day
> 
> and, my bad....nice eyes!...I'm sure they will taste great. As maligned as that watershed is, it looked really clean except for the litter. I saw tons of healthy little critters swimming around, including some bass fry. I will probably bring a stringer the next time I go.


no worries! I was far from offended! lol

Like you said. The water was glass clear today. Made it easy to spot all the deep blue pools. Amen on the bass. I had around 5 smallies approach my Husky Jerk. But for some reason, they would stop their strike just short of my bait.... Next time I'm bringing two rods. One with a twister tail for the eyes in the deep pools, another with a spinner bait


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They didn't eat the husky because they knew you would eat them!! LOL. There is no real secret to Alum. It's a nice stream north and south of bexley, with a few great spots within the city itself. There are many problems with it pollution wise, but with a healthy flow of ground water, it is still allowed to grow some decent fish. 

Mushijobah's Alum Creek tip of the day: Lower Alum (3 creeks park) will produce the most toothy critters.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Just ate the Saugeyes Up. OH MY!!!! They are mighty tastey. is tastey a word... nevermind. Seriously some of the best local fish I've ate in years. Comparable to small mouth bass, but sweeter, and a little more game tasting than walleye.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work. i have just recently started fishing the creeks for eyes. my dad got be hooked on them and i just cant stop trying for them. im still trying to find some solid spots. but im young and i still got alot to learn.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

I generally fish for bass exclusively. Yesterday I wasn't getting anything on the bass and since its the end of the season I'm low on supplies and had lost my last rooster tale. I was fishing Alum in bexley, that creek is vicious as far as trying to use small spinners, seems like I always lose one every month. Friday I fished and landed a very small smallmouth using that rooster tail and had a nice fish hit at a top water zara puppy but that was it. So yesterday on Sunday I switched baits to a spinner with a black jig head and a willow blade and colorado blade, it was small probably 1/16th ounce and took the skirt off and put a 3 inch chartreuce twist tail grub on the hook as a trailor, I actually did this with another spinner and my knot broke and lost it on the cast, but when I tied back up I hit my first eye. He was about 2 and a half pounds and probably around 14 inches long. It was a fun fight, had my drag going a bit. I then with the same rig proceeded to catch two more eyes around 10 inches weighing about 1 to 1.5 pounds. I let them all go though, I was sure if eating out of the creek was safe. I saw some trash and have heard about pollution in the stream. If it is safe to eat though I would love to keep some next time, if you have any thoughts about if the water is safe to eat from let me know

Thanks


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I've been fishing that stretch heavily since the late 90's. There are no warnings on eating fish there, although I would guess it isn't smart to eat the oldest, largest fish in there. The saugeye come from the reservoir upstream, so they should be OK...I eat them all the time, and I'm not dead ye










JK. I'm surprised I havn't run into you though. Do you live nearby?

BTW, this is a dead thread with a dead topic starter.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I live close to Capital University. I usually stay behind my apartments to fish. I haven't really ventured too far in either direction up or down Alum. I fished behind Jefferies Mansion once but it was much to shallow to produce anything. I have seen some large small mouth out behind my apartment building jumping and I haven't been able to get them to bite anything, Tried white rooster tails and spinners and cranks. Not sure what I should try next to get them. The winds have changed the structure up dropping some nice limbs so I'm going to try again this weekend. I might venture down toward JCC though. Don't know if you have fished in those areas between main and past livingston but if it is anything good let me know, if not I'm going to work north.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Go south. I've fished all of Alum Creek (from 3 creeks, through Bexley, past Easton). Please read some of my past posts. I grew up on Pleasant Ridge....right up your ally. I will give you more in depth details through a PM.


----------

